# Want To Buy 21Rs In The Pacific Northwest



## Bricks Marlin (Jul 13, 2015)

My wife and I are looking to upgrade from our tent trailer to a real travel trailer. We have been looking at all types of different trailers and fell in love with the 21RS. Our budget is around $10K, and the closer we can get it to Seattle, the better. I really appreciate any help that is offered.

Thanks in advance

Matt


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Bricks Marlin said:


> My wife and I are looking to upgrade from our tent trailer to a real travel trailer. We have been looking at all types of different trailers and fell in love with the 21RS. Our budget is around $10K, and the closer we can get it to Seattle, the better. I really appreciate any help that is offered.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Matt


Keep an eye on RV Trader and Craigslist....they go fast.


----------



## Bricks Marlin (Jul 13, 2015)

Oregon_Camper said:


> My wife and I are looking to upgrade from our tent trailer to a real travel trailer. We have been looking at all types of different trailers and fell in love with the 21RS. Our budget is around $10K, and the closer we can get it to Seattle, the better. I really appreciate any help that is offered.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Matt


Keep an eye on RV Trader and Craigslist....they go fast.
[/quote]

That was great advice. I found one yesterday and pick it up next week. We are very excited.

Matt


----------

